# Stuart Beam engine ready for show



## Orrin (Sep 7, 2009)

When it was too hot for comfort outdoors this summer I'd retreat to my basement shop and work on my latest project, a Stuart Beam engine. It is still a work in progress because I have to add the governor kit, some day, and make some oil cups for it. 

I chose my colors so that they wouldnt duplicate what I already have, mostly red and green. I didnt want to use that combination, again. An acquaintance of mine, Neal James, painted one of his IC engines, a Monitor, all white and pinstriped it in gold. It is so striking that I thought Id give it a try. I save all pictures I get of beam engines and Ive never seen red and white, before, so that cinched the deal. 

I'll be showing this one at GEARS later this month.

Orrin


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice orrin :bow: :bow:, will we see a video of it running??????

chuck


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 7, 2009)

Orrin

Absolutly beautiful :bow: :bow: 
I rearly like the paint work scheme you chose too
would love to see this one running

regards
Andy


----------



## slick95 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nicely done Orrin. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Looking forward to a video of your beautiful engine operating...

Jeff


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 7, 2009)

Really nice looking Engine. Way to go.


  Ron


----------



## tel (Sep 7, 2009)

Oooooh Yes! With those colours it's easy to picture it working in a brewery or cheese factory. Great job!


----------



## black85vette (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great. Colors really set it off.  Thm:


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks good enough to eat! Really a beauty, Orrin. Very nice detail work, too, which really shows up well on all the linkage.  Nicely, nicely done!
I would love to see it running.

Dean


----------



## idahoan (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful Engine Orrin!

I hope to be able to see it in person next week.

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, I have been looking into beam engines I think this one has me sold.

The color combo and the links set it off.

-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.
A real show stopper.
A real project starter too.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 7, 2009)

A very worthy show piece Orrin. :bow:

Beautiful build.

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 7, 2009)

Orrin,
A beautiful engine :bow: and your paint job :bow: is fantastic. I am currently painting an engine completely and I can appreciate the time you put into your work.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice!
It sure is a nice looking piece! 
Thanks for sharing wish I could get a look in person.

Doc


----------



## joe d (Sep 8, 2009)

Orrin

I really like beam engines, and your paint job adds to the effect :big:

Great work, congratulations!

Joe


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 8, 2009)

Orrin, that is a lovely engine :bow: - Great job!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 8, 2009)

Orrin, as I stated in another forum, that is one beautiful build. The finish and the paint scheme are top shelf. It certainly gives me ideas for my next paint job.
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, Orrin, that's a beauty! Very nice work.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Sep 8, 2009)

Orrin,

Beautiful work and paint job. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Sep 8, 2009)

That's one of the best stuart beams I've seen. Lovely colour scheme too. :bow:


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 8, 2009)

WOW!!! That is truly a stunning piece of work!
Love the colour scheme!!
Truly beautiful!!!
 :bow: :bow:


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 8, 2009)

A truly excellent departure from the ho-hum, i have no artistic imagination, everybody else does it, color choice(s). It always seems like Stuart models are painted in the usual drab, English Green or Moroon, when there is an entire range of colors and shades that can be used to accent and highlight these fine engines. It is quite refreshing to see something to set this one apart from the rest of the pack. Very clean, and simple. BRAVO! More erectors should make attempts to 'break the mold' as it were and get a little more creative when it comes to choices of color on a particular model.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Orrin (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you, all, for your kind and generous words. They make the effort worthwhile. 

Regarding a video, I've not gotten into that game, yet. I think one of our still cameras has a video mode; but, our Internet connection is too slow to permit uploading to YouTube, or whatever. 

The engine runs well on compressed air. I hook it to a regulator and adjust it until it ticks over nicely. The pressure gauge barely bumps off zero with each stroke and the exhaust lets out a satisfying and steady phft, phft, phft.

I'll keep working on the video angle.

Thanks again for all your comments.

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## Orrin (Sep 30, 2009)

The beam engine was one of ten nominated for Best of Show at GEARS. I didn't expect it to win because much more sophisticated projects were also in the running. I'm pleased.

Orrin


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 1, 2009)

Well done Orrin - Getting in the top 10 is a big step in the right direction. And as long as you are pleased with the result, that's a great personal achievement! :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 1, 2009)

Stunning. Really.


----------



## JimN (Oct 2, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## deverett (Oct 2, 2009)

I've seen it in the metal and the photos don't do it justice.

I wholeheartedly agree with all the plaudits you have received, Orrin.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## d-m (Oct 2, 2009)

I also have seen this first hand and agree with Dave it is a wounderfull build. I enjoyed meeting Orrin and Dave at the show also.It was a nice day and am looking forward to next years show. I had my family with me and buy the time I got over to Orrin's table the wife and kids were a little burnt and getting hungry so I was not able to stay and chat as long as I would have liked to. 
Again I enjoyed the show and meeting Orrin and Dave 
Dave


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 5, 2009)

Orrin,
Again, well done!
Harry


----------



## TheDogofWar (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow that is fantastic Orrin. :bow:


----------



## Orrin (Oct 8, 2009)

Once again, thank you, all, for your kind and generous words; they make the effort worthwhile. SteamDave and d-m, especially, thank you! It was a delight to visit with both of you at GEARS. 

Dave and d-m, did you see the Bob Washburn auction flyer at GEARS? I attended it and brought home his Sharp mill and a couple other goodies. It was the sale of my dreams. Bob bought the Sharp, new, and it now that it is all cleaned up, it almost looks unused. 

Right now, I'm digging through my junk boxes and making a pile of things I'll need for a rotary phase converter. Except for the run capacitors, I think I have everything on hand to do the job.

Bob Washburn was the publisher of _Strictly IC_ magazine.

Best regards. 

Orrin


----------



## steamer (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


Nicely done!

Dave


----------



## deverett (Oct 10, 2009)

Orrin  said:
			
		

> Once again, thank you, all, for your kind and generous words; they make the effort worthwhile. SteamDave and d-m, especially, thank you! It was a delight to visit with both of you at GEARS.
> 
> Dave and d-m, did you see the Bob Washburn auction flyer at GEARS? I attended it and brought home his Sharp mill and a couple other goodies. It was the sale of my dreams. Bob bought the Sharp, new, and it now that it is all cleaned up, it almost looks unused.
> 
> ...



Orrin

A little bird told me that you (and he) attended the auction and got the Sharp mill.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

